# Wer kennt ihn?



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Heiße übrigens Oliver  .


Ich glaube, dass mittlerweile nicht nur Dein Name, sondern auch Deine HP samt Fotos und Lebenslauf hier allgemein bekannt sind...  :tach:


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

Hab ich nur erwähnt, weil Du mich mit "Revilok" angesprochen ähh angeschrieben hast und auch ein Besucher meines Gästebuchs mich so titulierte. Und in der Tat, der Hinweis auf meine Webseite hat mir an dem Tag den Rekord von 70 Erst-Zugriffen gebracht (woran ich aber nichts verdiene). Werde aber dafür in Zukunft jedem Nutzer ein Abo in Höhe von 4,50 Euro (zzgl. MwSt.) pro Monat in Rechnung stellen dafür, daß er meine Webseite besuchen darf. Die dafür nötigen AGBs gibts aber erst am 02.08.2006  :steinigung:.


----------



## SEP (2 Dezember 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Werde aber dafür in Zukunft jedem Nutzer ein Abo in Höhe von 4,50 Euro (zzgl. MwSt.) pro Monat in Rechnung stellen dafür, daß er meine Webseite besuchen darf.


Dann müssen wir aber die Verlinkung im Profil entfernen, da kommerziell :lol: ...


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen wir aber die Verlinkung im Profil entfernen, da kommerziell :lol: ...


Dann werde ich das den Nutzern am besten erst in einigen Monaten mitteilen, wenn genug für meinen Urlaub in der Südsee zusammen ist  :banned:.


----------



## SEP (2 Dezember 2005)

das geht dann ja sogar von dort aus - Gruß an die Genossen anderen dort Sitzenden


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Besteht nach der Abschiebung dieser Unterhaltung hier nun Narrenfreiheit?

Da hätte ich noch ein paar OT-Fragen, die mich schon lange beschäftigen:   


Arbeitet SEP eigentlich bei der SAP oder ist SEP eine Reminiszenz an SED?
Was bedeutet denn "Revilok", wenn man Dich nicht damit ansprechen soll? Ist das ein Schimpfwort?
Kennt Ihr schon  uncyclopedia.org?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht nach der Abschiebung dieser Unterhaltung hier nun Narrenfreiheit?
> 
> Da hätte ich noch ein paar OT-Fragen, die mich schon lange beschäftigen:
> 
> ...


revilok=koliver=oliver k
?ralk sella


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Manche Mitglieder scheinen ihre Augen hier überall zu haben... :lupe:  
Und dann auch noch den wacheren Verstand...  :bigcry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2005)

Wer wagt gewinnt...
SEP=PAL?


> Problem-anderer-Leute-Feld
> 
> Das PAL-Feld (Problem-Anderer-Leute-Feld, im Original SEP-field) dient zur Tarnung von Raumschiffen oder Ähnlichem und ist eine günstigere Alternative zu einem Unsichtbarkeitsfeld.
> 
> ...


wikipedia

Jetzt lacht sich SEP evtl. schlapp (obwohl SEP=PAL wegen Krikkit Sinn machen würde) (s.a. "42" im Avatar)


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Ich gebe auf - ich habe jetzt 15 min aus aka-aka versucht, durch Buchstabenreihenfolgenwechsel einen vernünftigen Namen zu basteln...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2005)

http://www.sibiller.de/anagramme/anagramme.html

Vorsicht! Extremste Suchtgefahr!

computerbetrug.de = Geburt! CDU empört!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe auf - ich habe jetzt 15 min aus aka-aka versucht, durch Buchstabenreihenfolgenwechsel einen vernünftigen Namen zu basteln...



Lies mal "Anhalter durch die Galaxis", dann sagen dir die Namen ohne Buchstabendurcheinanderwürfeln was  Slartibartfaß ist der Erbauer der Erde  Er heisst tatsächlich so


----------



## Qoppa (3 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe auf - ich habe jetzt 15 min aus aka-aka versucht, durch Buchstabenreihenfolgenwechsel einen vernünftigen Namen zu basteln...


er hat sich schon einmal zu erkennen gegeben:

du, du 
Herrlichste von allen, du bist von hinten wie von 
vorne


aka-aka 

(Nein ..... das ist Literatur!)


----------



## SEP (3 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wagt gewinnt...
> SEP=PAL?
> (...)
> Jetzt lacht sich SEP evtl. schlapp (obwohl SEP=PAL wegen Krikkit Sinn machen würde) (s.a. "42" im Avatar)


Gar nicht schlapp lachen - du hast's getroffen.

Ich soll übrigens von Slarti grüßen - er bastelt in Magratea gerade (ohne besondere Lust) an den Grenzen von Colorado (keine Fjorde) ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Gar nicht schlapp lachen - du hast's getroffen.


Man nennt das "Akalogie"


----------



## rolf76 (3 Dezember 2005)

Das wäre natürlich zu simpel:



> AKA aka A*. K*., Dipl. Inf., Baujahr 1973, Wikipedia-ID ***.


----------



## rolf76 (3 Dezember 2005)

Und diese Erklärung irgendwie zu kindisch:



> Greta hat noch weitere selbst erfundene Wörter, die sie ständig verwendet. Aka-aka heißt schneiden, egal ob Papier, Würstchen oder Autowracks. Musik nennt sie Waui, Lollo ist der Elefant und Nauni die Katze. Sie versteht zwar auch die normalen Begriffe, benutzt aber zum Antworten stets ihr eigenen Wörter. Da sie uns auch gefallen, verwenden wir sie immer häufiger. Statt von Kindermusik sprechen wir von Kinderwaui, und wenn Papa ihr ein Butterbrot in Stückchen schneiden möchte, dann fragt er Greta vorher »Aka-aka?« Uns ist klar, dass wir ihre Sprache nicht gerade fördern, zumal man Aka-aka nicht mal ordentliche beugen kann, um einen Satz zu bilden. Papa könnte höchstens fragen »Soll ich mit Deinem Brot Aka-aka machen?« Aber »Darf ich Dein Brot aka-akaen?« klingt irgendwie doof.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2005)

ich hab doch oft genug erwähnt. dass ich Pädagoge bin 
http://www.akaaka.school.nz/


> Enthusiastic, experienced and up to date staff.


An meiner Schule kann man Akalogie lernen, für Fortgeschrittene gibt es Aka-Akalogie



> Postal Address
> 809 Aka Aka Road
> Aka Aka
> Waiuku
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (3 Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht komme ich mal vorbei, wenn ich gerade in der Nähe bin...


----------

